# My Immortal Pro is finished.



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

2007 Campy Chorus Ultra Torque Compact 50/34 12-25 cassette
Fulcrum Racing Zero Wheels
Zefiro stem
CarbonLord Aero bars
Time RXS Carbon Ti Pedals
Carbon seat post
Selle Prolink Light Ti saddle

16.5 lbs. as you see it here. I could shave another pound and a half or more with a lighter saddle, full carbon wheels and record gruppo but I wasn't trying to make a weight weenie bike. I wanted something different that I wouldn't see everyday.

First ride will be tomorrow.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

I rode 45 miles with it on Sunday with a group I've never ridden with before, an unfamiliar route and unfamiliar shifting gruppo so I was a little distracted trying to keep up and evaluate the bike.

The frame seems to soak up the road vibrations with help from the carbon stem and bars very well. It responds quickly and seems to be very stiff, which I like. I didn't have a lot in my legs after riding 66 miles from the Redondo Beach Pier to Huntington Beach Pier and back on Saturday dodging traffic, 18 wheelers and shopping carts in the road through Wilmington and Long Beach and all the stopping and starting through the lights at intersections. I did some climbing with the bike and it seems to want to climb as well as my aluminum Leader. After I recover a little this week and with the time change and more daylight, I can ride after work and give it a better test and report.

The Fulcrums are STIFF....I am very, very pleased with them....worth every penny.

Campy shifting is fantastic. It didn't take more than 2 minutes for me to like it. With the compact crankset I was using the wrong gears a few times when hitting some climbs and found myself searching for the right one before I could continue climbing.

Back to the frame and fork: after one ride with many distractions, I'll give more feedback later this week after a few more rides.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

very pretty


----------



## ride_2_fast (Mar 14, 2007)

*That bike looks cool, Need you advice....*

Hey man,
that bike looks awesome.

I am a mtb biker and getting my first road bike. I wanted Immortal Pro, but they do not have it in my size. So I am considering Immortal Force.
But that bike is $300 more, still great deal but as good as Pro for $1195, as saddle, seatpost, stem and bars are not good on any of those bike and will be replaced either way.
The main difference in specs is the ultegra vs. 105 and fork with carbon steerer.
Stock cranks I think are average on both bikes .

Can you share how much did it cost to build what you have. Since after seeing it I am now tempted.... Or any opinion on the 2 bikes as stock (Pro and Force) and what do you think is a good deal.

Many thanks and congrats again on very nice bike.

P.





I am The Edge said:


> 2007 Campy Chorus Ultra Torque Compact 50/34 12-25 cassette
> Fulcrum Racing Zero Wheels
> Zefiro stem
> CarbonLord Aero bars
> ...


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks for the compliments. i should be less than $2k net cost after i sell what the bike came with versus what i installed on it.

the pro and force frames are the same and made in the same factory as many of the "big-name manufacturers" such as giant, specialized, etc. i did this as an experiment to see if the bike i built was as good or better than purchasing a comparable bike from a local bike shop that has specialized decals on it, for example.

i can't make any recommendations for you other than if you don't fit on your bike it isn't going to matter what components and wheels it has since you won't want to ride it anyway. be certain of your size and check the geometry of the bike before you purchase.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Looks fantastic....very tastefully done.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

For pretty much everything you ever wanted to know about the Immortal Force, take a look here: http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=180135&highlight=Immortal

There are over 500 posts in this thread and the majority are solely about the bike.



ride_2_fast said:


> Hey man,
> that bike looks awesome.
> 
> I am a mtb biker and getting my first road bike. I wanted Immortal Pro, but they do not have it in my size. So I am considering Immortal Force.
> ...


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

that is a really clean buold, matches the bike nice. too bad the frame is junk


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

AidanM said:


> too bad the frame is junk



qualify this with actual facts, please.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*wake up*



AidanM said:


> that is a really clean buold, matches the bike nice. too bad the frame is junk


You have no idea what you are talking about.

Here is a short list of those who totally disagree with you:
Every CF frame builder in Asia
Every magazine that has tested an Immortal
Every owner of an Immortal
Every riders who has ever ridden an Immortal

The only way you can conclude the Immortal is junk is to also categorize CF frames from Specialized, Look, Fuji, Felt, Cannondale, Bottecchia, Scott, and every other company that gets frames from Asia as junk. Advanced Composites is the most expensive maker of CF frames in Taiwan and considered by all in the industry as one of the best CF frames makers on earth.

I wish we could get more; we sell out of all levels of Immortals as soon as we can get them. Oh but wait; that is because Advanced is one of the few companies willing to limit their production in order to keep quality high.

mike
bikesdirect


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Mike,

I understand wanting to defend Moto. I am a happy 2006 Immortal Force owner also, and I know you have seen my big thread over at BikeForums. What I have found it that people like AidanM usually have nothing good to contribute to threads like this and it is better to just ignore them. If you look at a history of his recent posts you will see that he/she is critical of nearly everything and cannot praise soemthing without cutting it down also. This type of poster would typically be trolling for controversy and you should learn the adage ....


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

WheresWaldo said:


> ....



Thanks!

that sounds like great advise


----------



## juy_socal (Mar 8, 2007)

What a beauty! My trek frame is also white and the rest are all black. I heard good reviews with this brand makes me want to get one! Wish i have $1495....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's a beautiful bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

il sogno said:


> That's a beautiful bike. :thumbsup:



thanks! your opinion is highly respected.


----------



## hudsonjt (Feb 26, 2007)

*Nice Bike*

Nice Bike. I just purchased the Fulcrum Racing Zero and I love them. They spin up very quickly compared to my Mavic Ksyrium Elite and much lighter. Where did you get the Zefiro stem? I would like to purchase one in the US.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great looking build...Excellent choice of color coordinated components


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

hudsonjt said:


> Nice Bike. I just purchased the Fulcrum Racing Zero and I love them. They spin up very quickly compared to my Mavic Ksyrium Elite and much lighter. Where did you get the Zefiro stem? I would like to purchase one in the US.



the fulcrums are awesome. did you hear the swoosh sound yet?

zefiro stem: http://www.roibikeusa.com/files/details.php?id=25

they charged me less than the price listed. call 507-573-4626 and speak to giovanni. i sent an email on a saturday requesting information about the stem and he, surprisingly, sent a response within minutes. i called him that day, asked him some questions and the price, and ordered it. roi usa is in minnesota.


----------



## hudsonjt (Feb 26, 2007)

*Fulcrum wheels*

Have not heard the swoosh sound. All I can say is that I am accelerating much faster on climbs and have a much smoother ride all around. I really think the bearings in this wheelset are superior. I also purchased a set of GP4000 for this wheelset. First time use for these tires.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

what bike do you have them on?


----------



## hudsonjt (Feb 26, 2007)

*Fulcrum wheels*



I am The Edge said:


> what bike do you have them on?


I have an Orbea Orca with red/yellow accents. Campy Record levers/brakes and K-Force carbon compact crank.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

very nice.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nice*



I am The Edge said:


> very nice.



bike...gorgeous.:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

Great Looking bike.

I purchased a Immortal Force last year and I am still loving it. I got no complaints so far.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

bikesdirect said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Here is a short list of those who totally disagree with you:
> Every CF frame builder in Asia
> ...



if the immortal is soo good, why do no pro teams ride any?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

You could use this trollish line on other frames too. Please take this opportunity to do so and come back and tell us the response you get.



AidanM said:


> if the immortal is soo good, why do no pro teams ride any?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

AidanM said:


> if the immortal is soo good, why do no pro teams ride any?



_*i'll feed the troll*_

i see many pro teams riding opus vivace's also....


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Thought pro teams only ride what their sponsors provide. So given that Bikes Direct / Moto doesn't waste money sponsoring teams...

Anyway, I'm not big on the white frame but wow, those wheels go really well with the frame. My roommate is a huge Honda nut, I told him if that bike came with Honda Type R decals he'd be all over it (even though he doesn't cycle).

NICELY DONE...


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful bike! 

Fred. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhino biker (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm a MTBer looking at the Immortal Pro as a first true road bike. Question... is the Immortal Pro an "all day" bike? I'm a 53 y.o., 265 lb clyde and am not interested in racing. I don't want to suffer on a charity ride century. Assuming the fit is right is this the bike for me?

I'm going to check for fit by riding a Trek 1000 but the really low position especially when in the drops is no fun at all. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i can't comment on your fit on a bike but the frame is very strong and adsorbs road shock very well.


----------



## rhino biker (Nov 28, 2006)

my biggest concern is not fit but riding position... is it more like a tarmac or a roubaix... more like a "flat back" fast madone or something a little more comfortable and relaxed?


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

rhino biker said:


> I'm a MTBer looking at the Immortal Pro as a first true road bike. Question... is the Immortal Pro an "all day" bike? I'm a 53 y.o., 265 lb clyde and am not interested in racing. I don't want to suffer on a charity ride century. Assuming the fit is right is this the bike for me?
> 
> I'm going to check for fit by riding a Trek 1000 but the really low position especially when in the drops is no fun at all. Thoughts anyone?


Most of the time you'll be up on the hoods, those covers over the the top of the brake levers. Most riders spend most of their time there except in time trials and when descending.

I'm on the hoods, the top of the handlebars, and in the drops at different times based on how I feel. I've been spending more time in the drops lately so I can get used to that position.

And, as for ride, nothing absorbs road noise like carbon.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

rhino biker said:


> my biggest concern is not fit but riding position... is it more like a tarmac or a roubaix... more like a "flat back" fast madone or something a little more comfortable and relaxed?



They sell it as a single frame that can be used either way.

The Immortal Force is dressed for racing









While the same exact frame in the Immortal Pro line is set up for a more upright position.










If you don't mind the look of the upward stem it most likely would suit your needs although designed around racing.

The other bikes that have been mentioned are designed around the riding style that you are looking for.

Don't Settle! Get what you really want






































You will certainly spend more but you most likely will be more satisfied in the end.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

rhino biker said:


> my biggest concern is not fit but riding position... is it more like a tarmac or a roubaix... more like a "flat back" fast madone or something a little more comfortable and relaxed?



you're assuming i know what a tarmac or roubaix or madone ride like. i've never ridden them, for various reasons, mainly because i don't care to spend the money on them. i can do more with less, if you know what i mean; i prefer to work harder on my engine and improve it to the nth degree.
the moto will not slow me down compared to those other bikes, the components, especially the wheels, make all the difference.

you'll have to do like most of us, try and buy, and figure it out by yourself.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

I agree with "Edge" I have been doing great things with less these past few years and after I go my Moto Spirit when they were only $850.00 . I felt like i could not push as hard as I would with my older steel bikes with 20 year old stuff.


----------



## 1giant1 (Jun 21, 2007)

How does the bike handle on fast downhills or fast corners?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

1giant1 said:


> How does the bike handle on fast downhills or fast corners?



tires always make the difference but it handles great on the descents and fast switch backs. i was coming down the backside of mt. baldy (about 5,000 feet) through tight switch backs and i didn't have any confidence issues or problems with the handling. down palos verdes i was reaching 40 miles an hour on sweeping switch backs and it was solid. all this was on worn, squared-off conti gp4000 tires.

i'll be putting on some vittoria corsa evo-cx or michelin pro2 race tires on it next and i expect even better performance.

i'm 6', 190lbs if that helps.

ps i am not a shill for motobecane.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I am The Edge said:


> ps i am not a shill for motobecane.


With 2400 posts you'd be the most verbose shill EVAR!!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> tires always make the difference but it handles great on the descents and fast switch backs. i was coming down the backside of mt. baldy (about 5,000 feet) through tight switch backs and i didn't have any confidence issues or problems with the handling. down palos verdes i was reaching 40 miles an hour on sweeping switch backs and it was solid. all this was on worn, squared-off conti gp4000 tires.
> 
> i'll be putting on some vittoria corsa evo-cx or michelin pro2 race tires on it next and i expect even better performance.
> 
> ...



I guess this is my first post here, so hey.







I have been reading this board for quite some time, and only joined recently. I guess what I wanted to say was; It's really sad that someone with as many posts as The Edge, feels the need to add the "I am not a shill for Motobecane" line at the end of a post. It seems as though anywhere Moto riders go, they are criticized. 

Oh well, I guess THAT, in the end, is the REAL price we pay for riding a Moto.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

the *ps* was an inside joke/tongue-in-cheek thang. i just didn't use a smiley.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess my point is still the same. Fact remains that if you have anything good to say, you will be punished. For the price I've paid for my 2 Motos, they can say what they want. I still have some cash in my wallet and 2 great bikes that perform exceptionally well. 

Love your avatar BTW, Edge...


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> I guess my point is still the same. Fact remains that if you have anything good to say, you will be punished. For the price I've paid for my 2 Motos, they can say what they want. I still have some cash in my wallet and 2 great bikes that perform exceptionally well.
> 
> Love your avatar BTW, Edge...



i agree.

thanks.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Too bad the decals aren't removable on the Motebecane--seems like a great value, but the lack of design with the paint and the ugly logos don't do any favors (unless you're protecting against theft).


----------



## ddmiller67 (Jul 20, 2007)

Has anyone here ridden the Motobecane and the Schwinn Peloton series? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on how both ride and particuluarly what zies of each you found that fit you.

Thanks,
David


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Here is a short list of those who totally disagree with you:
> Every CF frame builder in Asia
> ...


I just saw a TV special about the first commercial spacecraft to reach space. On the side of the spacecraft is a decal "ADVANCED COMPOSITES". Could it be...?


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> Too bad the decals aren't removable on the Motebecane--seems like a great value, but the lack of design with the paint and the ugly logos don't do any favors (unless you're protecting against theft).


IMO, the gracefull, smooth lines would not look as nice with added paint or graphics. I do agree the logo is a bit gaudy. I think the letters should just be red outlines with the center clear so the frame color is visible. But I still wouldn't let the present logo stop me from buying one. Also, I'm sure a Moto has the same chance of being stolen as any other quality bike.


----------



## winmac (Sep 30, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> 2007 Campy Chorus Ultra Torque Compact 50/34 12-25 cassette
> Fulcrum Racing Zero Wheels
> Zefiro stem
> CarbonLord Aero bars
> ...


You need to get the Red Nokon cable housings!
you can get them in black, red, blue, gold(pimp), and of course shiny chrome.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> I rode 45 miles with it on Sunday with a group I've never ridden with before, an unfamiliar route and unfamiliar shifting gruppo so I was a little distracted trying to keep up and evaluate the bike.
> 
> The frame seems to soak up the road vibrations with help from the carbon stem and bars very well. It responds quickly and seems to be very stiff, which I like. I didn't have a lot in my legs after riding 66 miles from the Redondo Beach Pier to Huntington Beach Pier and back on Saturday dodging traffic, 18 wheelers and shopping carts in the road through Wilmington and Long Beach and all the stopping and starting through the lights at intersections. I did some climbing with the bike and it seems to want to climb as well as my aluminum Leader. After I recover a little this week and with the time change and more daylight, I can ride after work and give it a better test and report.
> 
> ...


Hey Edge, I just posted a question about your bike in another thread, but looks like I got the answer in this thread. 

I've been actually thinking of purchasing the same same bike (but in black, wish my size came in yellow, or even your color scheme). I haven't been on a road bike in about 20 years (I'm 38) but do MTB every now and then. 

PS
Just moved to HB (a block from PCH) from NJ this year. Maybe I'll see ya around!


----------

